# Mvp Gone Bonkers



## crack2483 (6/4/14)

So last night after putting my mvp on charge I unplugged it and it didn't want to fire. Tried pressing the button 3 times to turn it on but still nothing. Plugged the charger back on and the light came back on but still dint fire. Then it decided to fire but would stay on for the entire 10 seconds and auto cut out regardless of pressing the button once. It only fires intermittently and every times stays on for the 10 seconds. Now and again it's decided to fire all on its own without touching it.

I did find a youtube video where the guy says he's come across a few mvp devices where the usb connection isn't soldered properly.
@Gizmo can I return it under warranty? 

http://www.google.co.za/url?sa=t&so...=vk0VuWiOnnHR4bTuYzwpYw&bvm=bv.64125504,d.ZGU



Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk


----------



## devdev (6/4/14)

Moderator Note: Moved this thread into Vapeking subforum

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre (6/4/14)

That is a disaster. Hope you have a backup? Eish, electronics.


----------



## devdev (6/4/14)

@crack2483 I suggest you leave the atomiser off there if it is firing randomly.

You don't want those lithium polymer cells to experience thermal runaway

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## crack2483 (6/4/14)

Matthee said:


> That is a disaster. Hope you have a backup? Eish, electronics.



I don't  back on analogues .

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk


----------



## devdev (6/4/14)

@crack2483 where are you located?


----------



## Andre (6/4/14)

crack2483 said:


> I don't  back on analogues .
> 
> Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk


Oh no, where is the East London Emergency Vape Squad!


----------



## crack2483 (6/4/14)

East London.

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk


----------



## Stroodlepuff (6/4/14)

@crack2483 you can return it yes. Please send it back to us so we can have a look and I will replace if we cannot fix it 

Sent from my GT-N7100 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ShaneW (6/4/14)

Eish that's not good news! If you need to borrow an el cheapo ego battery let me know. That's unfortunately all I have spare

Hope you come right soon... 

This is the 1ST wonky MVP I've heard of


----------



## Silver (6/4/14)

So sad for you @crack2483 

As a matter of interest, which MVP did you have? The black one or the coloured versions?
And what charging device were you connecting the USB cable into? 
Perhaps take a picture of that device and its specs too - so @johan can take a look. 

Oh no - am dreading if that were to happen to me.

@Matthee - I hear you on the issue of electronics breaking down. And going back to stinkies is not an option. If this happened to me at home I would be okay, but on the road it may be a bit challenging. 

I think let this also be a lesson to all vapers that nothing beats having two devices at all times. Sorry to use your experience @crack2483 to show others - but this is an important matter.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Silver (6/4/14)

devdev said:


> Moderator Note: Moved this thread into Vapeking subforum



Well spotted and moved Dev

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## crack2483 (6/4/14)

Silver said:


> So sad for you @crack2483
> 
> As a matter of interest, which MVP did you have? The black one or the coloured versions?
> And what charging device were you connecting the USB cable into?
> ...



No problem. Was charging via usb on pc. 

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk


----------



## devdev (6/4/14)

S%^&$ if you were in Jozi I would make a plan to meet you with a device to hold you over

Afraid there is nothing I can do from here


----------



## ShaneW (6/4/14)

Dude, where are you... I'll gladly drop off an ego battery for you. What tank were you using?

Can't have you return to stinkies

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 2


----------



## Silver (6/4/14)

Wow - this is an East London rescue mission in the making - @ShaneW you are the man!
If this happens - take a photo of the handover. 
This encapsulates the spirit of the forum.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## thekeeperza (6/4/14)

Awesome @ShaneW. People on this forum just rock!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## crack2483 (6/4/14)

ShaneW said:


> Dude, where are you... I'll gladly drop off an ego battery for you. What tank were you using?
> 
> Can't have you return to stinkies



Much appreciated @ShaneW but ill be fine. Just waiting on Vapekings new stock next week and then going on a shopping spree. Thanks for all the concern guys. Awesome forum we have here.

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk


----------



## ShaneW (6/4/14)

crack2483 said:


> Much appreciated @ShaneW but ill be fine. Just waiting on Vapekings new stock next week and then going on a shopping spree. Thanks for all the concern guys. Awesome forum we have here.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk



Ok cool, no problem... I really don't mind though.

I know the feeling, my SVD (not from vapeking) gave up a few weeks into my vaping journey and I had to return to stinkies for a few days. Luckily vapeking deliver overnight. 

I'm going to jhb for the week but if you change your mind, you are more than welcome to fetch from my wife.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## RezaD (7/4/14)

crack2483 said:


> I don't  back on analogues .
> 
> Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk



Don't worry.....and don't be too hard on yourself. It has happened to me at least 3 or 4 times until I got a backup and some. I have learnt to have extra coils, a spare batt and spare clearo on hand and enough juices. The last time I had an analogue was on the evening of the 23rd of March 2014.....which is an achievement for me. I still crave the analogues for some odd reason but I definitely feel a lot better being off it.

So long story short just keep trying....that is my motto. I know quite a few people that have been off the analogues for years because of the e-cigs.

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## Stroodlepuff (8/4/14)

Just got it back  Will be sending your replacement today, can I have your real name again  its going to take a while to get it fixed and I don't want you to be stuck so will send today.

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 3


----------



## crack2483 (8/4/14)

Stroodlepuff said:


> Just got it back  Will be sending your replacement today, can I have your real name again  its going to take a while to get it fixed and I don't want you to be stuck so will send today.



A huge thank you, excellent service @VapeKing and @Stroodlepuff

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2


----------



## crack2483 (9/4/14)

And it's good to be back.......

Kudos to @VapeKing. 

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## Gizmo (9/4/14)

Welcome buddy

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk


----------



## Andre (9/4/14)

Feels if that was super fast. Happy vaping @crack2483

Reactions: Like 1


----------

